# mystery fish



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

has anyone seen a green swordtail with black fins and black virtical bars on the body of the fish:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:i have lots of babies with this feature


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

the green and black sword tails are the wild caught type.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do they have the typical long body, or are they kinda fat and short? There's lots of wild swords we hardly ever see, but I'm thinking you might have a sword/platy cross. Vertical bars are very uncommon in swords, but common in some kinds of platies/variatus.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

these are for sure not platy crosses they are 100% pure green swordtail, why i say this is the males have long swords and very slender bodies and the females have the bodies of swordtails too :?: .


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, 100% pure green swordtails do not have vertical bars, so make of that what you will.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

then what could they be they have no representation palties?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No representation palties?

okaay..

I can think of one wild swordtail which is primarily green and has black vertical bands, but it's fins are yellow, and the odds of you finding one or getting some by mistake are very low.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

i have a X.hellari /X.malinche cross (i found this out on xiphophoris.com)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Huh. Well I'll be darned.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

me to i was not expecting somthing like that because i did not buy them as that


----------

